# Ride Zeta Tokidoki bindings



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Since there are quite a few female riders on this site now, I'm wondering if I can get your input on the 2009 Ride Zeta bindings from last season. Any of you ladies have any experience with or opinions on them?

I'm thinking of upgrading the 07 Ride Sigma binders I bought my gf last season, mainly because I'm not happy with the old-style convertible toe strap. When used as a cap strap, it doesn't fit the boots very well and the hold doesn't seem that solid. I've tried out the newer webbed toe strap on some Ride NRc's myself, and was really pleased with them.

Oh btw, she's beginner-intermediate and they'd be going on a Bataleon Violenza.


Here's a pic for reference:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

my girlfriend actually has these too, along with the ride canvas(tokidoki) board lol...she is also a beginner/intermediate, so she's still learning to ride toe side and beginning to carve. but she seems to like them, comfortable and the toe strap is great, fits over her boots really well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol...all she needs now is the matching jacket/pants! 

These caught my eye and I looked at them last season when they were on display in local shops, but I didn't really check them out closely. How's the flex on them? From what I understand they're like a women's version of the men's Beta.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

haha yeah she doesnt like the clothing as much, it would be just too much tokidoki.

but the flex seems to be somewhat flexy, a mid-flex? but yeah i hear they're similar to the betas


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

yep, a women's beta. One of my friends in portland has them based on my recommendations and she likes them a lot. A little soft for hard charging but perfect for a casual all mountain chick.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

that gunny toe strap looks like the one on my betas and the spis i had. i love that toe strap. stays where you put it and you adjust it where you want it and never mess with it again.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Pretty funny that all the responses were from guys, not girls as I expected lol. Went ahead and ordered them up yesterday. Evogear Outlet has a promo for an addt'l 26% off until eom, so it was a great deal!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i got mine from evo too. great for you man, i hope she enjoys them and gives you some special lovin for bein sweet


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Got them set them up and took them up to Crystal this past weekend. Definitely an improvement over her last pair in terms of tech. As always, another solid Ride product, but still lacking an adjustable toe ramp. Had to dial in 2 clicks of forward lean front/rear to match up w/the built-in lean on her Salomon boots. In general, chicks tend to be more concerned about looks than I do, and these go against her usual criteria, being both pink _and_ shiny. Fortunately, they actually look better in person than the stock photos, and add a nice contrast to her board.


Here's a pic on her '09 Bataleon Violenza 145


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

that setup looks f'n sick!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

looks good. Are you running the shift discs? Is her boot centered? Looks the the binding is shifted to the toeside more


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No, not the shift discs, the other ones. I figured those were for Burton boards? I think it's just the angle of the pic. The bindings are fairly centered on the board and the boots are centered when strapped in.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> No, not the shift discs, the other ones. I figured those were for Burton boards? I think it's just the angle of the pic. The bindings are fairly centered on the board and the boots are centered when strapped in.


No the shift discs have offset mounting holes so you can center the boot on the board since the MVMT series bindings do not have an adjustable heelcup.


----------

